# ماذا تعرف عن دورة nebosh hsw



## يا الغالي (21 مايو 2015)

*NEBOSH HSW (Health & Safety at Work

يحتوي اختبار نبيوش الخاص بالصحة والسلامة في العمل HSW 
على وحدتين:
1 - اسئلة اساسية للسلامة المهنية ---- الاجابة على T or F 
2- تدريب التطبيق --- حول اكتشاف المخاطر المهنية وكيفية السيطرة عليها 

يعد الاختبار اسهل وارخص من NEBOSH IGC







مقدمة عن الدورة والاختبار



رابط الخاص بالدورة 
https://www.nebosh.org.uk/Qualifications/Certificate/default.asp?cref=858&ct=2


المطوية العربية حول الاختبار 

http://www.nebosh.org.uk/fileupload/upload/hswleafletforarabia27112013131024.pdf


*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 مايو 2015)




----------



## كوثر محمد (15 أغسطس 2016)

رائع


----------

